# What is needed to build the Perfect Wrangler Plow Vehicle?



## evenpar4

Hey all, I am considering buying a new Wrangler 10th Anniversary edition Wrangler Rubicon Unlimited. My first car was a Wrangler years ago and my wife knows I have always wanted another. Plus our daughter is 13 now and might need some wheels in 4-5 years and maybe we can have her "buy" the jeep from us. I showed my wife a pic of the new Wrangler and she basically gave me the thumbs up Thumbs Up. I was always thinking that it would be used just as a summertime top down fun Jeep but now I think plowing with next year would be fun as well. Now my question is this: what mods and add ons will I need to add to it to make it The Ultimate Plow Machine"? I mean top to bottom I want this thing to be solid and dependable. I would like to be able to go with a 7 ft plow as heavy duty as possible. I will most likely be using it for some clean up work and my own driveway as we still have the Chevy 3500HD Crew with 9ft XBlade for our commercials. Any and all input will be greatly appreciated-thanks.


----------



## BigDBoots

As many ppl will tell you, Starting Reading. Airbags or Shocks or Timbrens. Ballast in the rear. Spend as much as you would like. Some may say Auto some may say Stick. The choice is personal pref. 
BigD


----------



## ken643

Rubicon is a great start (locking front and rear axles if needed) Dedicated Snow Tires (Blizzacks are awesome) As mentioned above timbrens or some other device to help it from dippping in the nose from plow weight, Some ballast if needed ( I dont alwasy have ballast and even when I do its not much) Jeeps are animlas in the snow, Auto is my preference. and some auxilary back up lights. Add plow of your choice ( i Like Fisher) and GO
Best of Luck!


----------



## 2COR517

DynaPro Dana 60s and a Chevy LS drivetrain......


----------



## hobbyjeep

I think a Rubi can have a 4:1 ratio transfer case - not sure if it's standard or an option - but backing up in a vehicle with a 4:1 is a slow event, especially if you are in low range. Worth further investigation.


----------



## ken643

hobbyjeep;1580643 said:


> I think a Rubi can have a 4:1 ratio transfer case - not sure if it's standard or an option - but backing up in a vehicle with a 4:1 is a slow event, especially if you are in low range. Worth further investigation.


Yes The Rubicon has the 4-1 transfer case, but honesty I have never used low range ever. even with all the snow 2 years ago. Those storms were the first time I ever used the locking axles and away I went. My plow was all the way up going down the street on my way to one of my driveways and with it all the way up I was plowing about 4-6 inches and I locked the axles and went right through it.


----------



## theplowmeister

I have different gearing 4:56 (but I run 33" tires in the summer and 31" for plowing)and I find low range soooooooooo slooooooooooww that IF I have to use low range I shift into High range to backup


----------



## Hubjeep

Biggest transmission cooler you can get if you run an auto, I suggest a trans temp gauge too! 

I have used both manual and auto transmissions, prefer auto, but keep it COOL!


----------



## 32vld

hobbyjeep;1580643 said:


> I think a Rubi can have a 4:1 ratio transfer case - not sure if it's standard or an option - but backing up in a vehicle with a 4:1 is a slow event, especially if you are in low range. Worth further investigation.


4Hi is the same in all wranglers. The Rub has a lower 4Lo.

I do not know anyone that plows 4Lo in any 4wd. Be over reving the engine, worse gas mileage.


----------



## sixty4

What is needed to build the Perfect Wrangler Plow Vehicle? 
Divine intervention from God! Great little plow truck but mine sucked fuel like a sailor on shore leave! However I do miss it for certain accounts!


----------



## Hubjeep

I would go with a 7.5' blade on that Jeep. New Wranglers are wide!


----------



## Mems

If your going with the Rubi Unlimited, youll have the advantage of a longer wheel base, which is the best thing for plowing and being able to add adequate ballast weight. I have some driveways that I would prefer my standard length Rubi for but the added weight helps in situations such as this last storm with over 15"'s of snow and more room to add ballast. Additionally, you'll want something to allow the plow to add all its weight possible on the front tires when you raise the plow, and not bottom out. Leveling will help with bags or timbrens but a small lift with a little larger tires would really make it unstoppable, as most Wranglers on here are setup. 

My thoughts are to find a way to do what Plowmeister did with his Vplow/downpressure system. This is the ultimate way of going. If you cant figure that out/swing it then I'd buy a Boss UTV VXT and add extensions to get the length out near 7.5'. It would end up being a custom mount most likely. Then you have the ultimate machine.


----------



## Antlerart06

Rear steering ( I'm Dreaming)
Lockers front and Rear
Install 1 ton Front and Rear axles (dreaming)
Install a new 5.0 (dreaming)
Run 235-75-16 studded tires
7.6 or a 8.6 Vplow with a trip edge 
Add a 7.6 rear pull plow for the ballast


----------



## ctuna

32vld;1590142 said:


> 4Hi is the same in all wranglers. The Rub has a lower 4Lo.
> 
> I do not know anyone that plows 4Lo in any 4wd. Be over reving the engine, worse gas mileage.


4 hi is the same in all trucks, no gear reduction 1 to 1.


----------



## 2COR517

Mems;1594612 said:


> If your going with the Rubi Unlimited, youll have the advantage of a longer wheel base, which is the best thing for plowing and being able to add adequate ballast weight. I have some driveways that I would prefer my standard length Rubi for but the added weight helps in situations such as this last storm with over 15"'s of snow and more room to add ballast. Additionally, you'll want something to allow the plow to add all its weight possible on the front tires when you raise the plow, and not bottom out. Leveling will help with bags or timbrens but a small lift with a little larger tires would really make it unstoppable, as most Wranglers on here are setup.
> 
> My thoughts are to find a way to do what Plowmeister did with his Vplow/downpressure system. This is the ultimate way of going. If you cant figure that out/swing it then I'd buy a Boss UTV VXT and add extensions to get the length out near 7.5'. It would end up being a custom mount most likely. Then you have the ultimate machine.


Longer wheel base is better for plowing? I have to presume you are new to the game.....

I'm confused by the "allow the plow to add all its weight possible on the front tires" comment. Can you explain? Where else would the plow weight go when you lift the blade?

Lift kits and bigger tires do not increase the weight carrying capacity of the axle/truck


----------



## theplowmeister

Mems;1594612 said:


> If your going with the Rubi Unlimited, youll have the advantage of a longer wheel base, which is the best thing for plowing and being able to add adequate ballast weight. I have some driveways that I would prefer my standard length Rubi for but the added weight helps in situations such as this last storm with over 15"'s of snow and more room to add ballast. Additionally, you'll want something to allow the plow to add all its weight possible on the front tires when you raise the plow, and not bottom out. Leveling will help with bags or timbrens but a small lift with a little larger tires would really make it unstoppable, as most Wranglers on here are setup.
> 
> My thoughts are to find a way to do what Plowmeister did with his Vplow/downpressure system. This is the ultimate way of going. If you cant figure that out/swing it then I'd buy a Boss UTV VXT and add extensions to get the length out near 7.5'. It would end up being a custom mount most likely. Then you have the ultimate machine.


Thanks for the vote of confidence. However I use smaller tires to plow, bigger tires effectively lower your gear ratio (as in plowing in second gear) Lift kit puts more strain on the frame. I think most of the jeeps plow with big tires and lift kitsare because that is what they have, not what is good.

I have no problem getting enough COUNTER weight in my Wranglers #450 in one and #200 in the other one. The jeeps are already over weight so adding ballast is a bad idea. (not wishing to start a fight, but ballast and counter weight are NOT the same. People incorrectly interchange them)


----------



## thelettuceman

The perfect Wrangler plow vehicle would actually be a Jeep CJ. I had both. the CJ is the bomb .... Since they have not been made since 1986, you might have trouble finding a decent one. I wish I still had mine.


----------

